# Florida rescue needed asap!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/whiskey.simmons/posts/698366280189410?comment_id=7710134

If the link won't work, here are the details. She looks like a Pure Malt to me...not a "mix". 

"Smooch’ D-0732 Smooch is a white, adult, female, Maltese Mix. She is approximately 5 pounds. Although, Smooch is a l...ittle thing she would love a place with more room. She arrived at the shelter as a stray 8/9/13.
Pasco County Animal Services (Tampa Bay, FL) 
19640 Dogpatch Ln. 
Land O’Lakes, FL 34638
To place a hold as adopter or foster/rescue: You must email BEFORE the time they are scheduled to be put to sleep. Email to [email protected]
The subject MUST be IN CAPS: ATTN DO NOT EUTH (ID#____).
To call (lines are open Tuesday-Friday, noon-4:30): 727-834-3216 or 727-834-3218 or 813-929-1212.
Hours of operation to the public: Tuesday & Wednesday: 12:00pm-4:30pm. Thursday 12:00pm-6:30pm. Friday & Saturday: 12:00pm-4:30pm. 
Rescues can go and collect the dog when not open to the public, please email them to make arrangements"

Anyone know of a Florida family wanting to adopt OR a rescue group that can pull?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just saw her on FB and shared it. I don't think that she looks like a mix either. Hope someone gets her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> The link isn't working for me.


Sue, it's on my FB page too, so hopefully you can see it there and share. If any of my FB friends knows how to share it off my page, please feel free to add the link up here!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just saw her on FB and shared it. I don't think that she looks like a mix either. Hope someone gets her.


Thanks for sharing it Deb. There's got to be a SM member in FL or rescue group that can get her out of there pronto. She is only 5 lbs. and she must be so stressed out  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

BUMP....please lets get her out. If there is anything I can do or if you have idea/suggestions...please let me know.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

link not working


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I did send them a email that I am willing to get her out asap. I live in the area and she is tugging at my heart for help.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy -- thank you, thank you, thank you. Hopefully you can get her and surrender to one of the Malt Rescues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a cutie pie!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94403414.45912.223854294404264&type=1&theater











“Smooch’ D-0732 Smooch is a white, adult, female, Maltese Mix. She is approximately 5 pounds. Although, Smooch is a little thing she would love a place with more room. She arrived at the shelter as a stray 8/9/13.

Pasco County Animal Services (Tampa Bay, FL) 
19640 Dogpatch Ln. 
Land O’Lakes, FL 34638
To place a hold as adopter or foster/rescue: You must email BEFORE the time they are scheduled to be put to sleep. Email to [email protected]
The subject MUST be IN CAPS: ATTN DO NOT EUTH (ID#____).
To call (lines are open Tuesday-Friday, noon-4:30): 727-834-3216 or 727-834-3218 or 813-929-1212.
Hours of operation to the public: Tuesday & Wednesday: 12:00pm-4:30pm. Thursday 12:00pm-6:30pm. Friday & Saturday: 12:00pm-4:30pm. 
Rescues can go and collect the dog when not open to the public, please email them to make arrangements
— at Pasco County Animal Services Adoption Partners.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is pending adoption.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Cathy, thank you so much for your willingness to help this sweet girl. She looks like she could have been one of your babies! So thrilled to hear that she is pending adoption. I was hoping I wouldn't have to drive to FL, but let's face it, I've done crazier things  . Big hugs to you for having such a huge heart.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's good, what a sweet girl.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I received an email this morning that she is adopted and is waiting now for her forever family to pick her up.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Cathy, thank you so much for your willingness to help this sweet girl. She looks like she could have been one of your babies! So thrilled to hear that she is pending adoption. I was hoping I wouldn't have to drive to FL, but let's face it, I've done crazier things  . Big hugs to you for having such a huge heart.


Something about her really reached out to me. I am so happy she has a new home and family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I shared on FB as well!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to get confirmation that the adoption is going through. If anyone gets updates, please post them here  .


----------

